# Visiting Champagne



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

Does anyone know of a nice overnight stop / campsite close to Reims or Epinay. Taking some friends to visit the Moet and Chandon and Mumms Champagne Cellars and need somewhere to stay on Saturday night.


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

The municipal site in Epernay is a modest 20 minute walk from the Avenue De Champagne. 
Basic facilities but as we use our own it wasn't an issue.
Riverside pitches are available and several supermarkets nearby, would certainly use again.

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=5826

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/france/champagne-ardenne/marne/campsite-municipal-d'epernay-110876/


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

If you don't want to stay in Epernay, there's a very pleasant rural municipal here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=859

The drive into Epernay from the campsite takes you right through the vineyards. We found Mercier the easiest place to park the M/H and the caves tour/tasting was excellent value (as long as you're not driving). :wink:


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

There is a very nice Aire at Mareuil sur Ay, a short distance west of Epernay, right on the edge of the river.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I stayed at the Municipal site at Epernay and it was fine. 

I parked the van in the carpark at Moet Chandon while I went on the tour.


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Whenever i visit this region i stay on the Aire in Reims. (link below)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1383

it is a 7 minute walk into the city centre and public transport is fantastic in the region. It seams like a strange place for an aire and apart from a little bit of road noise this is perfectly safe.

Enjoy the Champagne houses...and the tasting


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

We stay on the municipal in Epernay, been a few times now.

Nice big pitches separated by hedges










The toilet block is ok, reception friendly. There is a supermarket up the road L'Eclerc (sp?) and another one along the river as you walk or cycle to town.

We have done Mercier & Castellane tours. Mercier has a little train in the cellars that takes you round. Castellane has a tower for views afterwards and more modern bottling and processing facility. Both very good tours. We walked around Epernay and the tourist info in on the avenue champagne with the town hall just down the road from Moet.

On the way out of the region we drove the route touristique du champagne which takes you through vinyards and little towns like Oger which are 4 flower towns/region winner.

Ben


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, we did Epernay municipal 18 months ago, after doing the Mercier tour. Excellent tour, and you can pay to have 1, 2 or 3 tasters. We drove into the car park and asked whether they are full size or small ones - she said small ones :roll: We paid for the full works 8) ; after doing the tour the glasses were lined up - standard champagne glasses  , so we had the second (a nice dry pink one), and the 3rd, a vintage (very nice). I was talking with the nice young lady  about the pink one, and she offered us a taste of the sweeter one as well. After 4 glasses there was no way that I could drive away  . So after buying a few bottles (very good prices) we went out to the van, had lunch and dozed a bit :lol: , then walked around the town before heading to the campsite much later than we had intended..............


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm with TR5 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1439

But consider the date/day/time of arrival, because it is popular.

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> I'm with TR5
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1439
> 
> ...


we couldn't get in, full up :roll:


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Epernay Municipal is OK. The pitches are fine - grassy, well hedged and fairly level and depending on the time of year the sanitary facilities are clean with plenty of hot water. Avoid the grape picking time though. No hot water in the men's showers or in the washing up area and very limited in the female facilities. Without knowing this we booked for 3 nights a couple of years ago - late Sept. on our way home. They advised Liam to use the facilities next door in the stadium, but we moved on after one night. They reduced the nightly fee and sympathised with us although it was not their fault. 

Last spring we took the train from Epernay and spent a pleasant day in Reims. Station within easy walking distance of the site.

Sue


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Is it only me that does not like champage?

Dave p


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Dave - is that champagne or Champagne :lol: 

If it's champagne, I'll happily take yours for you :wink: 

Sue


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

we stayed here in amongst the Vines


----------

